# Alexander Isak



## Chrissonero (10 Ottobre 2016)

Ciao ragazzi..

Vi presento questo giocatore svedese di origini eritrei con solo 17 anni che fa il attacante nella prima squadra del AIK Solna dove ha già fatto 8 reti in 13 partite giocando da titolare, ma quello che davero impressiona di questo ragazzino di 192 cm non sono i numeri.. è sopratutto la sua grande tecnica in velocità, piedi educati combinati anche con agilità e potenza per fare la differenza negli ultimi metri, sembra un predestinato... un potenziale di quelli nati ogni certo tempo che per ora si potreve prendere con meno di 5 mln di euri, ma e già sulla agenda del Real Madrid, Barcellona, Bayern Monaco, in**r, Juventus, Liverpool, Paris Saint-Germain e altre.

Oggi che sembra torneremo ad essere una società di calcio seria e ambiziosa con un ds competente come Mirabelli forse forse anche noi possiamo puntare ad arrivare per prima a un talento come Isak.

Cosa pensano? Lo hanno visto in azione? [MENTION=2170]Djerry[/MENTION]?


----------



## ralf (10 Ottobre 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi..
> 
> Vi presento questo giocatore svedese di origini eritrei con solo 17 anni che fa il attacante nella prima squadra del AIK Solna dove ha già fatto 8 reti in 13 partite giocando da titolare, ma quello che davero impressiona di questo ragazzino di 192 cm non sono i numeri.. è sopratutto la sua grande tecnica in velocità, piedi educati combinati anche con agilità e potenza per fare la differenza negli ultimi metri, sembra un predestinato... un potenziale di quelli nati ogni certo tempo che per ora si potreve prendere con meno di 5 mln di euri, ma e già sulla agenda del Real Madrid, Barcellona, Bayern Monaco, in**r, Juventus, Liverpool, Paris Saint-Germain e altre.
> 
> ...



Alexander è uno dei giovani più interessanti del momento, è stato già ribattezzato in patria “Nuovo Ibra”, ma a me ricorda di più Henry. Guardati il gol che ha fatto settimana scorsa contro il Norrköping, fantastico. Il controllo di palla è tutto, sembra un dettaglio ma non lo è.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Ottobre 2016)

ralf ha scritto:


> Alexander è uno dei giovani più interessanti del momento, è stato già ribattezzato in patria “Nuovo Ibra”, ma a me ricorda di più Henry. Guardati il gol che ha fatto settimana scorsa contro il Norrköping, fantastico. Il controllo di palla è tutto, sembra un dettaglio ma non lo è.



Grande rete!! Dove dimostra i piedi educati e poi quella fredezza per mandare la palla nel primo palo.. Infatti, Henry puo essere un riferimento.


----------



## ralf (8 Dicembre 2016)

In Spagna lo danno molto vicino al Real per 10,7 mln.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> In Spagna lo danno molto vicino al Real per 10,7 mln.



E fatta, resta nel AIK fino a giugno poi madrid... mentre dormiamo dopo Caldara, Sule, Rudy, Orsolini e Gagliardini adesso perdiamo anche Isak in questo mercato di gennaio.


----------



## ralf (23 Gennaio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> E fatta, resta nel AIK fino a giugno poi madrid... mentre dormiamo dopo Caldara, Sule, Rudy, Orsolini e Gagliardini adesso perdiamo anche Isak in questo mercato di gennaio.


 Alla fine è andato al BVB.


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Gennaio 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> Alla fine è andato al BVB.



Ha fatto benissimo, credo si può anche dire che Aubameyang e sul mercato.


----------



## ralf (23 Gennaio 2017)

Qui qualche sua giocata con la maglia della Svezia Under17 e con l'Aik.


----------

